# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة النوكيا ( Nokia Hardware Repair Area) منقول : اعطال 105

## mohammed313177

اول مشاركه على هذا المنتدى الجميل وهى منقول    
105 اضاءه   
105 بيانات الشاشه    
البطاقه    
البين اوت   
الجرس

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم

----------


## king of royal

بااااااااااااااااارك الله فيك اخى  
ونرجى ان نرى مثل هذه المواضيع

----------


## TIGER_GSM

*السلام عليكم*  *بارك الله فيك على الطرح* *ان شاء الله تواصل نشاطك بالمنتدى* *و نرى منك كل جديد في القريب ان شاء الله*

----------


## youssef0707

بااااااااااااااااارك الله فيك اخى

----------


## m.farazdaq

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## bouse

الله يكرمك اخي الحبيب

----------

